# Postage Costs returning faulty goods



## Hespy (18 Jun 2008)

I live in Ireland, an recently purchased an electronic device direct from the manufacturer in the USA. The device worked for a week, then stopped. I contacted the manufacturer, who determined it was a fault, and asked me to return it. The postage costs to return to the US will be expensive. Is the seller obliged in this case to refund me the cost of return postage? Is there an International law similar to the Sale of Goods act that would come into play in this case? If there is, could I get a reference/quote from it?


----------



## mathepac (18 Jun 2008)

Have you approached the seller about the postage costs? What did they say? 

Did you buy from a web-site? No doubt the seller has terms and conditions on their web-site that you agreed to when you purchased, what did these say?


----------



## Hespy (18 Jun 2008)

I did, and heres what they said:
"You will have to pay for postage, make sure you get insurance aswell. 
It is the only disadvantage of buying cheap direct from the manufacturer."

I'm just a bit peeved that I'm going to be out of pocket because I was sent something that was faulty, just because I live in another country.


----------

